# Ich bin gerade beim Arzt



## herrkeinname

Hallo!

Wie wird "*bei*" ins Spanische übersetzt?

Beispiel: _Ich bin gerade beim Arzt. Können wir uns später treffen?_

Actualmente estoy al doctor. ¿Podemos encontrarnos más tarde?


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo,

in diesem Fall würde ich einfach _Ahora (mismo) estoy *en el *médico_. sagen.

Für die Präposition _bei _gibt es ja im Spanischen kein direktes Äquivalent. Es kommt also auf den Kontext an.

Auch gibt es regionale Unterschiede:

_Ich bin bei María (zu Hause)_. hieße z.B. in Spanien _Estoy *en casa de* María_.
Im Río de la Plata ist aber (auch) _Estoy *en lo de *María_. üblich.


----------



## herrkeinname

Danke. Sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird standardsprachlich in diesem Kontext (bei einer Person) grundsätzlich die Präposition "en" verwendet, richtig?


----------



## Sidjanga

_In diesem Kontext_ wohl schon. Allerdings steht _en _ja nicht alleine (_en casa de/en lo de_) und es gibt ja auch hierbei Varianten.

In anderen Kontexten können _al lado de, cerca de, en los alrededores de_ oder andere Präpositionen den Sinn von _bei _am treffendsten wiedergeben.


----------



## herrkeinname

Sidjanga said:


> _(...)_Allerdings steht _en _ja nicht alleine (_en casa de/en lo de_) (...)



Du hast aber selber geschrieben: en el médico. ?


----------



## Sidjanga

Ja, in diesem Fall schon - aber in den anderen ja nicht.  Man kann es eben nicht verallgemeinern.





herrkeinname said:


> ...in diesem Kontext (bei einer Person) grundsätzlich die Präposition "en" verwendet, richtig?


Saludos


----------



## herrkeinname

Wenn ich also sagen würde:

Ich bin bei Peter. Ich bin bei einem Freund von mir.

Estoy en lo de Peter/en casa de Peter (nicht: Estoy en Peter).
Estoy en lo de mi amigo/en casa de mi amigo (nicht: Estoy en mi amigo).


----------



## Estopa

herrkeinname said:


> Wenn ich also sagen würde:
> 
> Ich bin bei Peter. Ich bin bei einem Freund von mir.
> 
> Estoy en lo de Peter/en casa de Peter (nicht: Estoy en Peter).
> Estoy en lo de mi amigo/en casa de mi amigo (nicht: Estoy en mi amigo).



Ja, genau!

"Estoy en el médico" bzw. "Estoy donde el médico" sind umgangssprachlich. Wenn du diese Formulierung umgehen möchtest, kannst du genauso gut "Estoy en la consulta del otorrino/oculista/dermatólogo..." sagen.


----------

